# Kerb damage & diamond cut



## Msuk (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi there,

Got 2 small 1cm kerb damage to my diamond cut alloys. Any ideas how to Polish/remove them?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Sorry but only way to repair that is with a refurb as the diamond cutting will need doing again after the repair


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'd be looking for someone to do a localised smart repair. 

Going down the full refurbishment route means they have to machine the face of the wheel. You can only face a small amount of metal off before the wheel becomes unsafe. 

Facing it now would reduce your chances of further repairs if you kerb it again.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Entire wheel will have to be 're cut. Will last 6months before white worm sets in.

I'm going to get mine powdercoated 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## gareth_j (May 26, 2018)

It's 100% possible to do a smart repair on diamond cut wheels BUT you'll take the machined finish off them. Loads of videos on YouTube. Get yourself to Halfords, some auto sandpaper, sanding block, rubbing compound and some heavy duty lacquer. I've done it on mine, it's a lease and going back in October, just going to hope they don't notice when they inspect it. Not perfect but looks better than kerb damage! However nothing will replace a proper refurb!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Msuk (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi again,

Anyone know of a smart repair in London?

Thanks


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

Did one of my wheels in Manchester airport a couple of months ago.

Somewhere (prob DW) suggested these :

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0001P08UQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Bought a couple of different grits.

All I can say is they are great.

Mine was worse than yours, but as I had just spent £180 on a different wheel I thought I'd give them a go. (+ plus considering the likely hood of doing it again !! ) Its not 100% perfect, but no one can see unless you get down on your knees.

Worth a punt, If your not happy afterwords then you can get it done professionally.

(I would post pics - but haven't sorted since photobucket went chargeable)

Assuming your looking at the little scuff, not the v shaped wedge which looks like its the wheel design)


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

This vid is great  diy diamond cut repair


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Msuk said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Got 2 small 1cm kerb damage to my diamond cut alloys. Any ideas how to Polish/remove them?


I have a similar Mark on my front nearside alloy. I spoke to a local wheel refurb company, and they said there's nothing really you can do apart from machining it out on a lathe - so basically, a full face refurb.

I've just applied a touch of lacquer to mine, and just accepted it.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Just had 1 of my wheels redone this week as the edge had been kerbed by dealer.
They skimmed the full face then re laquered but the laquer has "air bubbles" as they said but told me these should go down in a couple of days?????
They scoured the wheel back with the tyre machine and some of the laquer is rough between the spokes (painted sections they didn't refurb) so on close inspection the wheel looks shoddy 
I'll be getting a new alloy and using this for a spare......................


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

pics of poor refurb - looked better with the kerb mark


----------



## Msuk (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi again,

Managed to get the kerb damage polished out and lacquered.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

From my understanding those bubke are part of the refurbishment process which may be unlikely to disappear. The amony they can take off will be limited I am on the wheel UK forum. The outer edge has been smoothed to be flat, not sure if that repair can be built upon to make it any more presentable.

John Tht.


----------



## Msuk (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello,

Managed to kerb the other alloy. Can anyone recommend how I can polish it out just like the pictures show? Do I need to purchase a special device or could use wet sandpaper say 2000 grit?

Thanks


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Give up and get some alloygators!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

MBRuss said:


> Give up and get some alloygators!
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


These have problems as they keep the moisture in.

Diamond cut look amazing brand new but absolutely awfulllll to own after a year or any kerbing.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Yup, it's a horrible obsession the motoring industry has.

You're probably better off just getting them all powder coated and then being more careful.

I never kerb my wheels, but judging by the state of 99% of used cars, the majority of people seem to struggle keeping them away from kerbs, or in some cases seem to seek them out.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

I have similar damage, dealer says that it needs to be machined but they can be certain of getting all the damage out. And only a 6 month guarantee. They know I’m fussy and said best option is a new rim @ £360. Other option is to have it repaired and all four powder coated. Would cost about the same. Final option LIVE WITH IT. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Msuk (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi,

The guy who repaired my alloy last time, as seen in the pics, polished it out with a machine. Does anyone know if I can get some sort of fine pad and polish the damage down?


----------

